# Epulis Removal



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Today Floyd had what is believed to be a Benign Epulis removed from his gum line. Since he was under anaesthesia anyways I decided I would neuter him just as a safe guard against prostate and old man issues down the road. Cost for neuter down the road was also a concern.....lets not talk about this vet bill OMG!!!

I thought I would post info on Epulis as I couldn't find before and after pics online with the exception of very invasive surgeries that required removal of part of the jaw bone. Although there could be bone involvement with Floyd we chose the less invasive procedure to start which was remove as much as possible, send for histology and go from there. Its possible it will never come back or it could take another 5 years to grow to the point it needs to be removed again. 

Here is a picture of his fused tooth long before lump showed up...I can't help but think this tooth is the cause of the Epulis.











Here is the before picture (This lump grew very slowly until about the last month):










Here is a picture after his surgery today. It is swollen and has alot of healing to do. You can see where the lump actually cause a tooth to shift. I will post a picture after it has totally healed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Eeek, that's amazing what it did to the tooth.

Max had one removed, but it wasn't very large, and didn't affect his tooth structure at all.

Hope he heals quickly without any problems.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Gross! I had one taken off my dog last year, but it was nowhere are large as yours. My dog is still fine and no sign of it coming back.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/121775-epulis-tumor-periodontal-ligament.html

And pictures here: Malignant Epulis - IMOM Community Home

His was caused by the medication he was on due to his kidney issues. Now that he's off that med, they haven't come back.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I had no idea medications could cause these. Floyds was small for so long that the vet thought there was a chance it would stay that way and since it was small enough to not be a bother it was best to leave alone at that time. Now I will be watching for any sign of it coming back. Floyd may need more aggressive surgery should it come back again.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Histology is back......confirmed ossifying epulis. BENIGN! Appears they got it all. Down side is he is licking his neuter incision and has landed himself in a pretty collar.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Glad it is benign! Aren't they weird? 

Yeah, that Sunny was on some kind of unusual kidney med, UPenn figured it out. Not sure if you saw his pictures but they were...ugh.


----------

